# Stability Issues - ASUS P5Q SE2



## Cratzky (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello! 


Im running a computer with this Asus P5Q SE2 motherboard and 4gb of Corsair TWIN2X PC6400 DDR2 2GB KIT CL5 memory.

In other words, i got 4 memory sticks.

I cannot run memtest without errors with any more ram then 1 stick. 
Ive tried swapping all 4 memory sticks around to check if some memory is failing but with no success.
When i use 1 memory stick (does not matter which one) i get no errors in memtest. but with anything else then 1 stick, i get errors.

Worth mention aswell: when i try installing windows7, the install is extremely slow, it can take up to 10min before first screen pops up after loaded the cd.

Also when i get a BSOD , the memory dump takes ages. I mean really.. it takes approx 10min for the dump to count from 0% to 100% before it restarts...

Any ideas? 

Here is my computer specs:

Asus p5q SE2 bios rev 0702 (which is very odd , it seems that this bios does not exist on asus homepage)
Intel quadcore q9400 2.66ghz
Corsair TWIN2X PC6400 DDR2 2GB KIT CL5 X2 (4GB)
Creative X-Fi xtreme gamer
Windows 7 x64
Corsair VX550W PSU
XFX Geforce GTS 250 1gb

EDIT: I get same issue in windows 7 x32 aswell so it has nothing to do with that i think...

I had stability issues with alot of random bluescreens when the memory voltage was set to auto which according to CPU-Z said to be 1.8v, so i changed it in bios to Manual and set it to 1.9v, but CPU-Z still reads 1.8v.. But the issue seems to have almost disappear... But sometimes bluescreens can occur at random situations so problem not solved..


----------



## Frogger (Dec 29, 2009)

start here

& read this page   http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1471018&postcount=505


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 13, 2010)

*Update*

Alright, i was thinking i should share this information.

I managed to get it stable , running with 4 memory sticks etc...


Here is what i did:












Goodie pics:














I just couldnt get it stable at default settings, so i changed _Everything_

This is very odd, but its very stable now, i havent had a bluescreen in a week.

Also i installed new cooling with this setup since im running the cpu at 2.93ghz now (2,67ghz stock) and the memory at 877mhz instead of 800mhz (stock)

New cooling: 2x zalman zm-f3 120mm chassie fans, 2x coolermaster 120mm chassie fans, xigmatek achilles 120mm cpu-cooler

I plan to take the cpu to 3ghz, which im goin to soonish..

Its odd that the computer works better stabilitywise then with default settings.. 
But a little extra performance isnt bad 

Hope this helps for other people with p5q series mobos with stability issues like random lockups, random bluescreens etc..

Questions? just ask 

Regards
Cratzky


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2010)

Good you got it working. If you didn't update your bios to the newest revision, you should.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Good you got it working. If you didn't update your bios to the newest revision, you should.



I know, i struggled with the computer for weeks and was running out of ideas so i started to read OC threads and tried that and it magically got stable...

Im running a bios , that isnt on the asus homepage. This is also very odd since it came from the retailer with this bios..

Here is a picture 





Regards
Cratzky


----------

